# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  كانوا يكرهون الألقاب ..

## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*في كتاب" تغريب الألقاب العلمية " للشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد – رحمه الله – بحث جيد في هذا الباب أحببت أن أنقله لما فيه من الفائدة :*
*قال – رحمه الله – ( ص 22 ، 29 ) :*
*« ويستطيع الناظرُ في كتب التراجم عندما ينعم النظر في السِّيَرِ والرجال أن يتجلَّى له بوضوحٍ مظهرُ الانطباعِ بروح التواضع والافتقار ، ونتيجةً لهذا فلن يرى من يُلَقِّبُ نفسه بما كان يستحقُّه من لقبٍ علمي ، أو لقب تزكيةٍ في حياته وزمانه ، بل سيرى مواقف الأَنَفَةِ من ذلك ، وهذا منتشر في كتب النَّقَلَةِ للسِّيرِ والرجال .*

*فهذا الإمامُ المحدِّثُ أبو إسحاق السَّبيعِي : عمرو بن عبد الله ، المتوفى سنة 129هـ لما قال له شخص : أأنت الشيخ أبو إسحاق ؟ قال : لا أنا أبو إسحاق .*

*وهذا العمادُ الحنبلي : إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد المَقْدِسي المتوفى سنة 614هـ كان إذا سُمِعَ عليه جُزْء وكتبوا على ظهره : سمع على العالم الوَرع ، نهاهم عن ذلك ، كما في " ذيل الروضتين " لأبي شامة المقدسي .*

*وفي "الشذرات" لابن العِمَاد (6/34) ، قال : ( قال السُّبكي : كان ابن دقيق العيد لا يُخَاطِبُ أحداً إلا بقوله : يا إنسان ، غير اثنين : الباجي ، وابن الرِّفْعة ، يقول للباجي : يا إمام ، ولابن الرفعة : يا فقيه ) أهـ .*

*وفي ترجمة القاضي أبو البركات أحمد بن إبراهيم الكناني العسقلاني الحنبلي المتوفى سنة 886هـ كما في " ذيل رفع الإصر " للسخاوي ، قال : " وأَلْزَمَ الموقعين بالمنعِ من مزيدِ الألقابِ له ولأبيه ولِجَدِّهِ ، وأمرهم بالاقتصار على قاضي القُضاة لكل منهم ، وقال : هذا وصفٌ صحيح ، وكذا منعني - القائل السخاوي – من إطْرَائِهِ ، وأمرني بالاقتصار في ترجمته على شيوخه ونحو ذلك ، وقال : لست في حِلٍّ من زائد عليه .. ) أهـ* 

*ومن الاقتصار في الألقابِ ما جاء في ترجمة عبد الله بن وهب المالكي ، المتوفى سنة 197هـ كما في " وَفَيَاتِ الأعيان " : (3/36 ، برقم 324) ، قال :* 
*( وكان مالك يكتب إليه إذا كتب في المسائل : إلى عبد الله بن وهب المفتي ، ولم يكن يفعل هذا مع غيره ) أهـ* 

*وفيه أيضاً (3/345) في ترجمة الهكاري المُلَقَّب بشيخِ الإسلام المتوفى سنة 486هـ ، قال :* 
*( وسمعتُ أنَّ بعضَ الأكابرِ قال له : أنت شيخ الإسلام ، فقال : بل أنا شيخ في الإسلام ) أهـ* 

*وقال أبو الحسن العامري المتوفى سنة 381هـ في كتابه " الأمد على الأبد " :* 
*( ولقد كان شَيْخُنا أبو زيد أحمد بن سهل البلخي – رحمه الله – مع تَوَسُّعِهِ في أصناف المعارف ، واستقامةِ طريقتِهِ في أبوابِ الدين ، متى نَسَبَهُ أحدٌ من مُوَقِّرِيه إلى الحكمة يشمئزُّ منه ويقول : لهفي على زمان يُنْسَبُ فيه ناقصٌ مثلي إلى شرف الحكمة ... ثم قال : هذا حال أُستاذه : يعقوب بن إسحاق الكِنْدي ) .*

*وقال ابن الحاج في " المدخل " (1/127) في مَعْرَض بحثه النفيس في ذلك :*
*( ألا ترى إلى الإمام النووي – رحمه الله – من المتأخرين لم يرضَ قَطُّ بهذا الاسم ، وكان يَكْرَهُهُ كراهةً شديدةً على ما نُقِلَ عنه وصح ، وقد وقع في بعض الكتب المنسوبة إليه – رحمه الله – أنه قال : إني لا أجعلُ أحداً في حِلٍّ ممن يسميني بمحيي الدين . وكذلك غيره من العلماء العاملين بعلمهم ..*
*وقد رأيتُ بعضَ الفُضَلاء من الشافعية من أهل الخير والصلاح إذا حَكَى شيئاً عن النووي – رحمه الله – يقول : قال يحيى النووي ؛ فسألتُهُ عن ذلك فقال : إنا نكره أن نُسميه باسمٍ كان يَكْرَهُهُ في حياته ، فعلى هذا فهذِهِ الأسماءُ إنما وضعت عليهم تَفَعُّلاً وهم برآء من ذلك ) أهـ .*

*وهذا أبو العباس شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام النُّميري الشهسر بابن تيمية ، المتوفى سنة 728هـ - رحمه الله – رائد القيادة إلى السلفية الرشيدة على أنقاض التأويل ومحض التقليد ومستحكم الأهواء والبدع ، كان كثيراً ما يقول [ مدارج السالكين (1/524) ] : ( ما أنا بشيء ، وما مني شيء ) ، وكان لا يرضى تَلْقِيبَهُ بتقي الدين ، ويقول : لكن أهلي لقبوني بذلك .* 

*وهذا الشيخ محمد المبارك الجزائري ثم الدمشقي ، المتوفى سنة 1330هـ - رحمه الله – وَجَّهت إليه الدولة رُتْبَةً علميةً فاستاء جدَّاً ، ولم يقبلها ، ولم يبعث بشُكْرٍ إلى الوالي ، وما رُؤيَ يغضبُ مثل غضبه عند ذكرها ، وهذا في ترجمته من كتاب " تاريخ علماء دمشق " : (1/275 ، 276) .*

*وهذا ابن هُبَيْرَة الشيباني ، صاحب " الإفصاح " ، المتوفى سنة 560 هـ قال يوماً كما في " الشذرات " (4/193) :*
*( لا تقولوا في ألقابي : سيد الوزراءِ ، فإن الله سبحانه سمى هارونَ : وزيراً ، وجاء عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن وزيريه من أهل السماء جبريلُ وميكائيل ، ومن أهل الأرض أبو بكر وعمر ) .*

*بل إن تَشَدُّدَهم في ذلك وصل إلى حَدِّ عدمِ إطلاقها إلا بقدر الاستحقاق ، ويتعقبونَ من تجاوز في ذلك . و انظر في " القديم والحديث " (ص 297) لمحمد كرد علي فهو مهم .*
*وهذا بابٌ من النقول موسَّع يقع الناظرُ عليه من خلال تراجُم الرجال وسِيَرِهم لاسيما الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – ، ثم التابعون لهم بإحسان ، ثم للورثة عنهم بحسب سهامهم من ميراث النبوة ، ومنه يتحصلُ أن تَلْقِيْبَ المرءِ نَفْسَهُ بألقابِ العلم والتزكيةِ هو خلاف الأدبِ النافع ، والسَّمتِ الصالح » .*

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

نفع الله بكم شيخنا ... 

بل إنك ترى الواحد في زماننا لو نطقت باسمه مجردا، لكان له معك حديث ! 
وقد ناديت أحدهم مرة : يا سيدي،، أريد كذا ! فقال: أنت تعلم مع من تتكلم ؟ قلت: عبد من عباد الله ! فأخرجني من مكتبه ولم أقض حاجتي ... والله المستعان ...

يقول الشيخ علي العمران - حفظه الله - في المشوق (ص 7 - 8): 
(( فجماعة منهم ظنوا أنهم قد بلغوا من العلم ما لا يُحتاج معه إلى مزيد قراءةٍ واطلاع، فقنعوا بما أحرزوه من ألقاب!! وشهادات!! ومناصب ووجاهة!!.
فما هو إلا أن حاز ((اللقب)) حتى أعرض عن الطَّلَب، وقد كان يدّعي العكس، يقول: دعوني أضع همَّ ((اللقب)) ثم أُمْعِن في الطلب! فما باله انقلب!!.
وياليته وقف هنا فحسب، لكنه اتكأ على أريكته وعرَّض الوساد، وتنمَّر على العباد، وانسلخ من طلب العلم إلى طلب الدنيا، فأصبح (اللقب) حينئذٍ خديعة يخدع بها المرءُ نفسَه وغيره.ولو كانت الألقاب تؤخذ عن أهليَّةٍ واستحقاق، لهنان الخطْبُ وانقطع الخِطاب، لكن العكس هو الواقع، فأصبحتْ أحيانًا تُباع وتُشْترى، وأحيانًا تُعطى لبحوثٍ هزيلة، وأحيانًا لبحوث منقولة عن غيرها، وهكذا في سلسلة نكِدة من التخاذل العلمي، فهل يوثق بعد هذا بشهادةٍ أو لقب (1).

----------
(1) لكن بعض الصالحين لم يستطع التخلُّصَ من ضغط الواقع في اعتبار هذه (الألقاب السحرية**!!) كل شيءٍ، فمع يقينه أنها لا شيء إلا أنه -دائمًا- لا يستطيع أن يكتب اسمه دون أن يسبقه بـ (اللقب)، وتالله لو وضع قبل اسمه ما شاء من ألقابٍ وشارات لَمَا أغناه ذلك شيئًا! ولكنه اللقب، فمتى سُلِبَ سُلِبَ معه كلُّ شيءٍ.
وبعض هؤلاء يُعبِّر بطريقة أُخرى، فحالما يحصل على شهادة ((اللقب)) إلا ويسارع بوضعها في مكان بارزٍ في مكتبته محاطة بإطار جميل، ولسان حاله يقول: لله أبي! لقد بلغتُ مرتبة الراسخين!!.وكم من شهاداتٍ يَغُرُّ جمالُها *** وقيمَتُها النَّقْش الذي في إطارِها ))

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكمُ الله خيرًا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
نقل لطيف. بارك الله فيك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولعلّ المسألة تحتاج إلى مزيد تفصيل وتمييز بين:
_ استخدام الملقّب لما لُقّب به؛
_ ورضاه باللقب؛
_ واستخدام الناس لما اشتهر من ألقاب العلماء والأمراء وغيرهم.



> [b][font=traditional arabic]وفي ترجمة القاضي أبو البركات أحمد بن إبراهيم الكناني العسقلاني الحنبلي المتوفى سنة 886هـ كما في " ذيل رفع الإصر " للسخاوي ، قال : " وأَلْزَمَ الموقعين بالمنعِ من مزيدِ الألقابِ له ولأبيه ولِجَدِّهِ ، وأمرهم بالاقتصار على قاضي القُضاة لكل منهم ، وقال : هذا وصفٌ صحيح


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعلّه أمر بالاقتصار عليه لأنّه صار في زمانه اسمًا لمنصب ووظيفة، وإلا فقد اختلف العلماء في جوازه.
ومن ذلك أيضًا "أقضى القضاة"، وأوّل من لُقِّب به "الماوردي وكان ذلك عام 429هـ. ومن الغرائب أنّ الفقهاء الذين اعترضوا على هذا اللقب وقالوا بعدم جوازه كانوا سنة 427هـ أجازوا إطلاق لقب "ملك الملوك" على جلال الدولة، وخالفهم الماوردي في ذلك، دون مبالاة بغضب الخليفة أو رضاه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومِن العلماء والمشايخ مَن بلغ مقامًا لا يبالي فيه بلقب؛ فتراه لا يحبّذه، ولا يُنكِره، ولا يُنكِر على مَن أغفَلَه...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكانت الألقاب تضاف إلى أعلام الناس تمييزًا لهم بما اشتهر عنهم على سبيل المدح أو الذّمّ. ثم صار بعضهم يلقّب به ولده عند ولادته، على سبيل التفاؤل ورجاء مطابقة صفاته لذلك اللقب. وربما اقتصر هذا على بيوت العلم أو الحكم...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومِن العبارات الدارجة في زماننا: "مع حفظ الألقاب"!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن الدكاترة مَن يغضب إذا وصفته بالأستاذ بدل الدكتور، مع أنّ معنى اللقبين متطباق لغةً!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومِن مشايخ التلفاز مَن يتملّص من لقب "الشيخ"؛ فإذا وُصف بالأستاذ أو المفكّر أو الباحث المتخصّص، رضي واستبشر! وإذا وُصفِ بالداعية، رضي أيضًا، لكن على مضض!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللشيخ الإبراهيمي، إن لم تخنّي الذاكرة، مقال عنوانه: "شيخ الإسلام؟ أم شيخ المسلمين؟" وهو عن شيخ آخر...
وللحديث بقايا...

----------


## صالح العوكلي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاضاءة الطيبة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ ضيدان اليامي جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الطيب

----------


## الواحدي

ومِن لطيف ما جاء في باب قريبٍ ممّا أمتعنا به شيخنا الفاضل: هذا النصّ لابن خلّكان (وفيات الأعيان، ج3، ص110). قال: 
"وسمعتُ مِن جماعةٍ مِن المصريّين يقولون: إنّ هؤلاء القوم (يعني الفاطميّين) في أوائل دولتهم قالوا لبعض العلماء: "تكتب لنا ورقةً تذكُر فيها ألقابًا تصلح للخلفاء"؛ حتى إذا تولّى واحدٌ، لقّبوه ببعض تلك الألقاب. فكَتب لهم ألقابًا كثيرة. وآخر ما كتب في الورقة: "العاضد".
فاتّفق أنَّ آخِر مَن وُلِّي منهم تلقَّب بالعاضد. وهذا من عجيب الاتفاق!
وأيضاً فإنّ "العاضد" في اللّغة: القاطع. يقال: "عضدتُ الشيءَ، فأنا عاضدٌ له"، إذا قطعته. فكأنه عاضدٌ لدولتهم! وكذا كان، لأنّه قطعها."

وعن العاضد يقول الشاعر:
تُوفِّي العاضدُ الدَّعِيُّ فَمَا --- يَفتح ذو بدعةٍ بمصرَ فَمَا

----------


## أبو آمنة

موضوع طيب ترجى مناقشته ....شكر لك

----------

